
GeoRuler – Distance and area measurement using GPS - dafer45
https://www.georuler.com
======
brailsafe
Questions and feedback: Why does this not work without location access? If I
do provide location access, how do I use it?

I started up the site on my laptop, denied location access, and clicked around
a bit. Nothing happened and I didn't receive any UI feedback.

Trying again, I started up the site, allowed location access, and clicked
around a bit. Nothing happened and I didn't receive any UI feedback.

If measuring between arbitrary points on the globe is what this intends to
allow, then that seems like a worthwhile utility. Needs a bit of work though I
think.

~~~
dafer45
Thanks for the feedback, it is much appreciated.

You need to use this application on a mobile phone. It uses the phones GPS to
meassure area. It's a good point about the lack of UI information on the
laptop. We should probably add some information to the user to make clear that
it has to be used on a mobile device.

------
dafer45
For usage outdoors with a mobile phone.

------
cryptoz
Is there any altimeter access available through the browser? Would be neat to
use this in 3D, could be done with a native app but I don't think in the
browser.

~~~
Gys
Measurement of the altitude is notoriously bad with gps only. See for example
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altimeter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altimeter)

~~~
cryptoz
Sorry, I meant with a barometer. Mobile devices usually have a barometer that
provides significantly more accurate altitude information.

